# how long 4 winstrol



## lneale (Jan 16, 2007)

hi, i was just wondering if anyone could tell me how long oral winstrol takes effect in your system. i heard it can take as long as a month????


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

It takes effect from day 1. However if your talking about noticable strength increases etc it takes about 2 weeks for me to notice anything.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont like winstrol myself, it makes my joints ache big time.

It also destroys my lipid profile.

For me I found winstrol pretty much worthless.

But others just love it.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

It should work from day 1, but I find things need to settle in for two weeks before I really notice it. It will take three weeks to fully clear from your system too.

SD


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

SportDr said:


> It should work from day 1, but I find things need to settle in for two weeks before I really notice it. It will take three weeks to fully clear from your system too.
> 
> SD


That a bit confusing. It may be detectable for several weeks after, but PCT should be started the day after the last winstrol tab.


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

winny wont be effective after weeks at all, it only has a half life of a matter of hours!!


----------



## lneale (Jan 16, 2007)

wot do u mean by half life??? it doesnt sound like it is worth using


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lneale i think the main point that should be made here is you're nowhere near ready to use it.


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

Personally mate, I absolutely love Winstrol. Have never done the injectable version but done the tabs a couple of times and it is my favourite steroid of all! It takes effect on me very very quickly, I personally notice a definate change within a coulple of weeks. OK, we all know it is'nt the best for muscle gains, but for pumps it awesome, also the hardening effect I get from it (for me personally) is better than Trenbolone Acetate and Masteron.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If it was me, id start PCT next day after the last tab.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> That a bit confusing. It may be detectable for several weeks after, but PCT should be started the day after the last winstrol tab.


PCT begins when your test drops to a reasonable level, not when the drug has cleared.

What I was saying is that it is 'testable' in your system for 3 weeks, ie for drug tests.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

toon said:


> winny wont be effective after weeks at all, it only has a half life of a matter of hours!!


I said it takes 3 weeks to FULLY clear from your system, not that it is at an effective dose for three weeks after taking it.

SD


----------



## lneale (Jan 16, 2007)

nick500 said:


> lneale i think the main point that should be made here is you're nowhere near ready to use it.


why would you say that ime nowhere ready to use it.???


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

im guessing because you're asking about simple things like half life etc. it's important to research steroids properly before jumping in on them otherwise you could end up in trouble with your endocrine system.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

SportDr said:


> PCT begins when your test drops to a reasonable level, not when the drug has cleared.
> 
> What I was saying is that it is 'testable' in your system for 3 weeks, ie for drug tests.
> 
> SD


True

Blood levels of the drug may have dropped, but the metabolites of the drug are still floating around in your system, and are detectable with a test.

eg. nandrolone phenylpropionate

half life: 3 days, detection time: 12 months!!!


----------

